# Finding Quality Cast Nets



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm looking to buy another cast net (for mullet fishing), but would like to upgrade to the finest quality I can find; and I'm willing to pay for it. 

I have seven nets now, (four purchased from Bobby Burns Cast Nets in Mary Ester, and the other three from Academy Sports). These are excellent nets, but it's time to purchase a customized net for myself.

Where can I find a custom net maker or custom-quality nets off the shelf?  Any leads would be much appreciated.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*cast net*

I can let you know tomorrow. The man that build my nets has past away. We found another man that builds them with a lot of panels. I ordered one with 11ft material and weighing about 9lbs. He has it ready and I'm picking it up tomorrow. I will let you know how it is. It cost 154.00


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks dehook.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I just met I guy today who has been building cast nets for a long time his nets look great Daffin kee cell 850) 293-4924 home 850) 665-7127 he lives in Milton and builds custom nets


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

If you are willing to drive to Fairhope, AL Morgan at Fisherman Discount net makes some great quality nets. I have a couple from him. I really like the lead core line he uses for weights.... Less tangles... Doesn't hurt boat... They are not cheap $250-325 but well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

24ft fishmaster said:


> I just met I guy today who has been building cast nets for a long time his nets look great Daffin kee cell 850) 293-4924 home 850) 665-7127 he lives in Milton and builds custom nets


This is my uncle he has been building nets for at least 50 yrs. He has cancer and all business will be greatly appreciated! Tell little Michael sent you! This is the best net I ever thrown. He makes nets for most of the commercial guys in pensacola! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

do a google search for Tim Wade cast nets...he doesn't have a web site so you will need to call. the best net you'll ever throw. he ships any net for $12. excellent prices also.

Tim Wade
(321) 729-9537 (Work)
(321) 508-2836 (Cell)


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I will give consideration to each one!


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Earl and Pearl Bryant down at Hurst Hammock. Their son sells nets for them at T&W or you can find them three times a week at Community Baptist Church. Earl is 80 something and the nets they make are the best to ever cover a mullet! I'll try to get their number tomorrow.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

RonChris said:


> Thanks dehook.


Ron, I went to go get my net today. I didn't call before I went by there an he wasn't home. I will pick it up tomorrrow. You can text me your number and i'll let you know when i pick it up and you can come take a look at. 
Donnie 850-232-7362


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Donnie.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

RonChris, I picked up my net today and it is awesome. It is hung 2 on 8 with 10lbs of lead. The net weighs about 10 1/2lbs. Let me know if you would like to look at it.


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

dehook,
Thanks for your help. I don't think I will need to see the net in person, but would be interested in seeing a picture (if you are able to post it on this forum). BTW, is this a 10' net you purchased? And, what dose "2 on 8" mean? Thanks.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I got an 11ft net made. 2 on 8 is: there is a lead then 8 mesh (or knots ) and then another lead. That's 2 leads every 8 mesh. I hope that make since to you. I'm not sure if that's the "official" name for it. It has 10lbs of lead on the net so it weights about 101/2lbs total. It throws great and has 11 panels sown into it. If you send me your phone number in a pm I can send you a picture of it or if someone else wants to post it for me let me know.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Rugg makes fine mullet nets as well. I still have an 11 ft he made me years ago that is still going strong.. I can PM his number to you if you like. I believe he lives in Milton.


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

I made contact with Daffin Kee (in Milton) and plan to look at his nets today. (Thanks mjg21 and 24ftfishmaster for the tip).

From there, I will follow up on dehook's recommendation. (Thanks Donnie).

Thanks everyone else too.

BTW everyone, what is your opinion about 6 panels vrs 11 panels in a net? Etc.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You always want more panels. 8 would be the bare minimum on a 10 ft. I use nothing less then 10 panels, even for an 8ft net. I want the net to grow as it is being thrown not shrink with more time in the air. The more panels the more the material is relaxed, less panels means the material would be in tension, hence the rebound effect when throwing. Hope my explanation helped.


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

I read on Black Pearl's web site that they use 6 panels in their nets (which are capable of providing the same pancake opening as a net with more panels because each panel is slightly over-sized. i.e., That is, the accumulated fabric of the over-sized panels provides the same 'growing/expanding' effect as it travels through the air as 8 or 11 panels would). Plus fewer panels have the advantage of fewer seams for possible tangles and drag.

The logic makes sense; but I have no working experience with pearl nets. 

More comments welcome.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm commercial and I make all my nets 6 panel.... I would say 8 is the max I would get anything over that is just a waste of time and material!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

RonChris said:


> I read on Black Pearl's web site that they use 6 panels in their nets (which are capable of providing the same pancake opening as a net with more panels because each panel is slightly over-sized. i.e., That is, the accumulated fabric of the over-sized panels provides the same 'growing/expanding' effect as it travels through the air as 8', or 11' panels would). Plus fewer panels have the advantage of fewer seams for possible tangles and drag.
> 
> The logic makes sense; but I have no working experience with pearl nets.
> 
> More comments welcome.


Plus an 11 panel takes twice the time to make!


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

I met Daffin Kee today. Liked his nets. Came home with an eleven footer after throwing a few times in his front yard. It opens flat with no cone in the center. 

Admittedly, the weight of the lead line is lighter than I have experience with. My 10' net has about 12 lbs of weight, but his 11' net has about 9-10 lbs of weight making it much easier to throw. 

I really enjoy this net.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome u will not be disappointed!!! Now u just need to find the mullet!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That's awesome he's a great guy I met him through a service call at work and in no time he was outside showing me the best way to throw a cast net trying to save up he has a red white and blue net that I want!


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, he showed me a similar net (red, white, and blue). He said it was his wife's. He also taught me how to dye my own net. 

This guy is highly recommended.

PS - I would love to learn the craft of cast net making (given it is becoming a thing of the past).


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

RonChris said:


> Yes, he showed me a similar net (red, white, and blue). He said it was his wife's. He also taught me how to dye my own net.
> 
> This guy is highly recommended.
> 
> PS - I would love to learn the craft of cast net making (given it is becoming a thing of the past).


He taught me!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What size would you guys recommend for a beginner and what would a net that size run from Mr. Kee ?
What is the best way to learn to throw a net? I don't know anybody that does it.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

RonChris, congrats on your new net. The most important thing is that you got to throw it to see how it would feel and how it opens. There are still some great guys out there that enjoy making them and do a great job making them. It's kind of like asking if you would rather have a ford or a chevy. Thats the good thing about this fourm, someone ask a question and before you know it you have more information on nets than you thought you would ever need. I'm glad you found YOUR NET and I hope you keep it full my friend. Thanks for all the info guys
And helping RonChris find the net that felt good to him.
Congrats, now go catch some mullet.


he great thing about the fourm, you asking


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

dehook,
Thanks for your tips and final comments. I will keep in mind the maker of cast nets you recommended because I will never give up my pursuit of the best net for me. 

PS - Hope to meet you sometime on a pier somewhere.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

congrats.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

RonChris said:


> I met Daffin Kee today. Liked his nets. Came home with an eleven footer after throwing a few times in his front yard. It opens flat with no cone in the center.
> 
> Admittedly, the weight of the lead line is lighter than I have experience with. My 10' net has about 12 lbs of weight, but his 11' net has about 9-10 lbs of weight making it much easier to throw.
> 
> I really enjoy this net.


How much does he charge for the 11ft? Looking for a new net. Also is this a mullet or bait? thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a link to another guy that makes them custom, his name is Drew Morgan. I know you already have one, but these are pretty good too, the chain makes them sink faster. He's a good guy also, trying to get his start in his own business. He'll do custom colors and sizes for you as well, just go to the website and let him know what you want.

http://www.morganchainbottomcastnets.com/index.html


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the nets. Thanks. Have to see the pricing on them. The mullet net and bait net I have are like old school and are weighted heavy and the bait net is thick. I believe both are 12. Trying to find something better that I can cast all day like a good 10ft because these nets I can only throw a few times back to back without getting whooped.


----------

